# Thermal silver screens, Talbot express



## kimbowbill (Jun 9, 2012)

does anyone know where i can get some screens for my 1991 talbot express? i have looked on flea bay but think my van is a bit old, just wondered if anyone out there has a similar van and what could fit

Thanks

Jen


----------



## grumpyengraver (Jun 9, 2012)

*Screens*

Hi Jen,

try this site they are the original silver screen people, not to far away from 
you as well.

Silver Screens the original and best Motorhome cab window insulation !

I think they will make to measure as well as having a good stock made up.

Hope that helps.

Tony
:drive::drive:


----------



## Kiwi Colin (Jun 9, 2012)

*Try some DIY screens*

Hi Jen

I made my own for my camper in NZ (they have only recently come on the market there).

Basicaly, they were from silver coated flooring foam underlay (as used for click-together laminate wood floors), a layer of polyester upholstery flock, and a lining of cheap curtain material - all held together with spray-on contact glue.

For the front window I had 4 bits of 4 mm kite-stick sandwiched vertically between the layers to hold it up - it sits on the dash and the sun-visors hold it at the top. 
For the side windows I sandwiched a small magnet in each corner to stick to the door frame.

I sealed the edges by folding over some 50 mm silver duct-tape, however, after a years use I had to re-do this and stitch it through with a sewing machine as the sticky on the tape had got baked dry by the sun.

They cost me about one tenth of what I paid for screens for my van here. 

I suggest making them about an inch oversized all round. Wear a mask when spraying the glue! Let me know if you want more info.

cheers

Colin


----------



## Randonneur (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Kimbowbill, 

I've got a set of Silver Screens for sale if you are interested. Designed to fit the Talbot Express with the elephant ear type mirrors. We bought them new but never used them. Sorry no photos of them but see my avatar, Talbot Express just like yours. I'm looking for £50 GBP. If you are interested send me a pm.
Thanks, Dave. ( Randonneur ).


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 10, 2012)

runnach said:


> Apologies for going off topic, did you manage to fit a new fridge ignitor?



Erm, not yet, but i've ordered one, i saw the ones that were about £8, emailed the seller just asking if they were ok for 3 way fridge, emailed me back saying he ant got a clue,:rolleyes2: lol, so found another one, great info, very helpful, its in the post, i will let you know how i got on

Jen


----------



## helmit (Jun 10, 2012)

*Silver Screens*

I have Silver Screens to fit 1992 Fiat Ducato Hymer with Fold down center panel.
Brought new from Silver screens, looking for £45.00, can bring them to Brandon.
regards Hemit


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 10, 2012)

helmit said:


> I have Silver Screens to fit 1992 Fiat Ducato Hymer with Fold down center panel.
> Brought new from Silver screens, looking for £45.00, can bring them to Brandon.
> regards Hemit



thats great, i can try them out for size, :banana:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 5, 2012)

helmit said:


> I have Silver Screens to fit 1992 Fiat Ducato Hymer with Fold down center panel.
> Brought new from Silver screens, looking for £45.00, can bring them to Brandon.
> regards Hemit



Hi Helmit

don't forget to bring the screens with you, i will bring the cash :dance:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 5, 2012)

Randonneur said:


> Hi Kimbowbill,
> 
> I've got a set of Silver Screens for sale if you are interested. Designed to fit the Talbot Express with the elephant ear type mirrors. We bought them new but never used them. Sorry no photos of them but see my avatar, Talbot Express just like yours. I'm looking for £50 GBP. If you are interested send me a pm.
> Thanks, Dave. ( Randonneur ).



Hi Randonneur

If Jen doesnt buy  your silver screens we may be interested if they are the right ones.  We have a talbot express highwayman 1991.

Hope I havent stepped on your toes Jen, OUCH !!!


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah you can have em for £80 :wacko::wacko:, just kidding, no probs but i will be having em, someone else is selling some, can't remember who tho Jac


----------



## herbenny (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh yeah thats who I meant Jen the other guy who was selling some are you confused cos I am :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:........x


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 5, 2012)

Jac, just press the ignore button on me will ya? am loosing it, :wacko: its nearing the weekend :wacko:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 5, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Jac, just press the ignore button on me will ya? am loosing it, :wacko: its nearing the weekend :wacko:



Hey it doesnt take me much either Jen .....no I am going to give you a like button might just give you two


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 5, 2012)

just be careful with the "likes" button, they will gang up on us again, am proper :scared::scared: :sad:


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello Herbenny,

If your van has the elephant ear lorry type mirrors fitted then my screens should fit, ( see my avatar picture ).

Jen wanted internal screens and mine are external ones, ( she loves a bit of internal you know :scared: ).

I don't think Jen wants them, so as it stands they are still for sale, although I would think internal screens for a Talbot Express / Fiat Ducato Mk1 / Citroen C25 are pretty much like rocking horse poo to get hold of these days.

I'm looking for £50 plus postage for mine so PM me if you are still interested.

Thanks, Dave, ( Randonneur ).


----------



## herbenny (Jul 5, 2012)

Randonneur said:


> Hello Herbenny,
> 
> If your van has the elephant ear lorry type mirrors fitted then my screens should fit, ( see my avatar picture ).
> 
> ...




Hi Randonneur


 Do you think it will fit this ???? I will pm you thanks


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Herbenny,

Yes they should fit, it's the same cab type as mine. 

I'll look out for your PM. 

And what's this about me being Kimbo's other bloke???? I'm not sure wether to feel flattered or insulted!!! :lol-049: :lol-049:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 5, 2012)

Randonneur said:


> Hi Herbenny,
> 
> Yes they should fit, it's the same cab type as mine.
> 
> ...



Awwwww Dave I am sure your the one and only :heart:


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep, right behind the other 10,000 in the Queue!! :banana: :lol-053:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 5, 2012)

i will join the queue dont know what for but it must be worth if the q is that long lol


----------



## John Jones (Nov 16, 2012)

*Do you still have the screens for sale please*

:mad1::mad1::anyone::anyone::anyone::anyone:





Randonneur said:


> Hi Kimbowbill,
> 
> I've got a set of Silver Screens for sale if you are interested. Designed to fit the Talbot Express with the elephant ear type mirrors. We bought them new but never used them. Sorry no photos of them but see my avatar, Talbot Express just like yours. I'm looking for £50 GBP. If you are interested send me a pm.
> Thanks, Dave. ( Randonneur ).


----------



## Coyspurs (Nov 17, 2012)

Randonneur said:


> Hi Kimbowbill,
> 
> I've got a set of Silver Screens for sale if you are interested. Designed to fit the Talbot Express with the elephant ear type mirrors. We bought them new but never used them. Sorry no photos of them but see my avatar, Talbot Express just like yours. I'm looking for £50 GBP. If you are interested send me a pm.
> Thanks, Dave. ( Randonneur ).



Hi Dave

If you still have the above screens I would like them can you get in touch to my email mcork54@googlemail.com

Thanks Mike


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello all,

Thanks for your enquiries re:- the silver screens.

They were sold after the original postings on this thread so are no longer available, sorry!


----------



## Le Foot (Nov 17, 2012)

Coyspurs said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> If you still have the above screens I would like them can you get in touch to my email mcork54@googlemail.com
> 
> Thanks Mike



Hi Mike, 
  If you are still looking for screens, why dont you consider making them yourself. You can readily buy the silver padded fabric by the meter. 
  I did mine,...made a paper template for each window, cut them out, then firstly stuck, but then sewed the edges with silver 'elephant tape'. 
    I bought the suckers from a company called 'Taylor Made' for 'coppers' ( they also do make screens for all cabs if you dont fancy making them yourself).
 I think that total cost for my screens about 4 years ago was £18.

 Good Luck.......Jackie:idea:


----------



## Coyspurs (Nov 17, 2012)

Le Foot said:


> Hi Mike,
> If you are still looking for screens, why dont you consider making them yourself. You can readily buy the silver padded fabric by the meter.
> I did mine,...made a paper template for each window, cut them out, then firstly stuck, but then sewed the edges with silver 'elephant tape'.
> I bought the suckers from a company called 'Taylor Made' for 'coppers' ( they also do make screens for all cabs if you dont fancy making them yourself).
> ...



Hi Jackie

Thanks for the message. I was looking at making them before these others came up. Can you tell me where you bought the padded fabric from or what is was called?

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## Rockerboots (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Mike,
           i think i might still have a set of these screens, they were used on my Fiat Ducato of the same period with the truck mirrors and believe them to fit the Talbot too.
I`ll have a look later & get back to you with condition and price.
They were made by Silver Screens so made properly & fitted well. I`ve attatched a pic to confirm they are the type you`re after.

Andy


                     ATTACH=CONFIG]9921[/ATTACH]


----------



## Coyspurs (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Rockerboots

Yes very interested in the screens, not quite as mine, will have to put a couple of cut outs in for the mirrors I have the concertina type. 

If you can let me know price and postage to Kent, I will get a payment to you (if the price is right)

Many thanks 

Mike


----------



## Rockerboots (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Mike,
           i still have the screens & just checked them and they are in v good condition, just need a wipe over as the windscreen blades left their marks.

I`m looking at £40 inclusive of the p&p so if you`re still interested you can email me a.cowan777@btinternet.com and we can sort out the details from there.


Cheers Andy


----------



## Le Foot (Nov 18, 2012)

Coyspurs said:


> Hi Jackie
> 
> Thanks for the message. I was looking at making them before these others came up. Can you tell me where you bought the padded fabric from or what is was called?
> 
> ...



Hi Mike, I bought the fabric from one of the outdoor motorhome shows that run through the summer, there were a couple of stalls selling it.  Dont think it has a particular name other than 'thermal silver screen fabric' maybe. Looks as if you might be fixed up now, but if you need any further help, just ask.
  Just realised they are external screens you are looking at...we use the internal ones when 'wilding', then if we do feel we need to move on a bit 'sharp', we don't have to get out in the face of potential danger to take them off...we have external ones for when we are on rallies or on a site.
Jackie


----------

